# Elevated INR for patient NOT on anti-coagulation therapy



## aimeeread (Jan 14, 2016)

How would you code elevated INR for a patient not on anti-coagulants? I've indexed "abnormal" and "elevated" both and can't come up with anything that I am happy with. R79.1 (abnormal coagulation profile) is about as close as I've come...but, there is no mention of the INR in the tabular notes. Any help and/or guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 14, 2016)

R79.1 is correct unless they have a diagnosed coagulation defect

R79.1 - Abnormal coagulation profile
Abnormal or prolonged bleeding time
Abnormal or prolonged coagulation time
Abnormal or prolonged partial thromboplastin time [PTT]
Abnormal or prolonged prothrombin time [PT]

Excludes1: coagulation defects (D68.-)


----------

